# Glow Gauges come on at random times



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, ive had my glow gauges for like 4.5 months now, after 2 months of having them they started to flicker on and off (at random times), ok so i figured the power source wasnt delivering enough power (the power source is the wire that was spliced into, i think the interior lights that come on with the parking lamps), ok i then decided to put a switch on the wires for the gauges, and wire directly to battery. Then they still flicker on and off at random times. Does anyone know what the problem is? maybe a bad transformer for the gauges? should i buy a new set, and just use that transformer? thanks for all inquiries !


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

why don't you return them and get new ones?
where did you get them ... off of ebay?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I have the same problem, only mine flicker on and are usually off now I got them off ebay so im guessing they just suck. I hope to buy new ones off of importintellegence or whatever its spelled.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

who was the ebay seller, do you remember? 
Im gonna buy glow gaugues next week and i wouldn't want to buy them from that seller


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i dont remember the ebay seller, like i said it was like 4 months ago....but ill just deal with it.....my friend has the same problem, juss not as bad.....eh, just when you get it, hook it directly to a switch...dont hook it to a stock power supply, b/c i think that might drain the transformer of the gauges....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

stock power supply?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

instructions tell you (if you find instructions on internet like i did)...to splice power wire from gauges into a stock electrical system wire (ie parking lamps)


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> i dont remember the ebay seller, like i said it was like 4 months ago....but ill just deal with it.....my friend has the same problem,


1st - Are they reverse or indiglo glow gauges?
2nd - If they are indiglo are they two colors?
3rd - If they are 2 colors are you put swich w/dimmer and this extra transformator?


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> who was the ebay seller, do you remember?
> Im gonna buy glow gaugues next week and i wouldn't want to buy them from that seller


I bought from them http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZaceQ5fracerQ5f001


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn thats the same guy that i was gonna get my gaugues from. 
It sucks cause i think that is the only guy who is selling them


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Scyzor75 said:


> 1st - Are they reverse or indiglo glow gauges?
> 2nd - If they are indiglo are they two colors?
> 3rd - If they are 2 colors are you put swich w/dimmer and this extra transformator?


he is talking about the same ones that you got. He even got it from the same seller on ebay like you did.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

dont get gauges off of ebay they suck ass if you want quality guages buy them from a real store. you may pay a little more but at least they wont suck


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the problem is that the full glow gauges are hard to get. Nissnacks used to make them but after the company seized to exist...ebay is the best place to get gaugues like that.
If you know of a store or online place that sells them let me know cause i dont know of one that sells those.

P.S 
I got my HVAC full glow gauges and ive had them for like 7 months now and i have no problems. I got them off of ebay.


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> damn thats the same guy that i was gonna get my gaugues from.
> It sucks cause i think that is the only guy who is selling them


Then I will waitnig for a time when gauges starts to blink :thumbdwn:

PS.
Question - why that guy from eBay has only 10 negatives - all are positive?

PS.2.
I checked all of negative - nothing about not working gauges or something about blinking (only about payment, wrong item, not feeting itme etc.)


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> instructions tell you (if you find instructions on internet like i did


Strange - I got an istruction how to install with the gauges.


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> dont hook it to a stock power supply, b/c i think that might drain the transformer of the gauges....


Tranformer makes voltage bigger or lower - when you get gauges with installation instruction there was described where to connect the power. Also when you know physics all was written on trafo box [when You haven't installation instruction].


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

yea but those installation instructions that say splice into a stock electrical wire....BAD IDEA....just dont do it.....and i got the reverse glow gauges and change from blue to a blueish green...and they have a transformer and all with a control block (controls for changing colors)....then have 2 wires + -...to where you hook + up to power (use a switch) and - to a ground....all in all its worth 15$ on ebay for them....


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

well every once and a while you'll get lucky with ebay equipment but not always if i come across a site i will pm you about it

Don


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> the problem is that the full glow gauges are hard to get. Nissnacks used to make them but after the company seized to exist...ebay is the best place to get gaugues like that.
> If you know of a store or online place that sells them let me know cause i dont know of one that sells those.
> 
> P.S
> I got my HVAC full glow gauges and ive had them for like 7 months now and i have no problems. I got them off of ebay.


 well you always can get lucky every once and while hell even i have gotten some hella good deals off of ebay but if i do come across a good site wit them i will pm you about it

Don


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hooking it up to a switch isn't the best idea since you want the guauges to light up when your lights come on. When i hooked up my full glow guauges for the HVAC they came without a transformer..all i had to do is test for a hot wire behind the HVAC when the lights are on and i tapped into that. Since the install i haven't had any problems.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

yea....but in my case i saw some kind of interior power (lighting) loss due to having the gauge wire spliced into the stock electrical system....so i un did that and wired it up to a separate switch and mounted it up under the steering wheel where it is nicely hidden


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I have that for my gauge pod with 3 gauges but ...thats beause sometimes i dont want the light to be on, but when in comes to the gaugues for the cluster its better when they are hooked up to your parking lights or something that is connected to parking lights..cause that would be kinda annoying to flip the switch evertime you want to see how fast you were going.

P.S maybe that kid did a bad install. He should try to rewire it and see if it works.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i found this on ebay for those who have mulfunctioning gauges
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7949304916&category=43952


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i found this on ebay for those who have mulfunctioning gauges
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7949304916&category=43952


My gauges I got with this power inverter included


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yes but if the power inverter stops working after a while you can always buy this one to replace it ^


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> yes but if the power inverter stops working after a while you can always buy this one to replace it ^


True :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

you guys are having problems with the gauges for one of two reasons im guessing.

1. you tapped into a source that isnt powerfull enough to run them and whetever else is running.

2. your connections are loose/bad.


the way i reccomend wiring the gauges, and have told others countless times, is to wither tap into one of the trace leads used to power the stock gauge lighting (194 bulbs in the back of the gauge cluster) and solder to the traces....

OR

wedge the wires into the wireing harness, into the leads for the same stock gauge lighting. this is easier with pictures, but atm its snowing like a bia, and i aint going out there right now.


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> you guys are having problems with the gauges for one of two reasons im guessing.
> 1. you tapped into a source that isnt powerfull enough to run them and whetever else is running.


I think there is a problem. Anybody can check this when know Kirchoff's Laws.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Kirchoff's Laws??


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> yea but those installation instructions that say splice into a stock electrical wire....BAD IDEA....just dont do it.....and i got the reverse glow gauges and change from blue to a blueish green...and they have a transformer and all with a control block (controls for changing colors)....then have 2 wires + -...to where you hook + up to power (use a switch) and - to a ground....all in all its worth 15$ on ebay for them....


<<<< Same here, I got mine off ebay and I have the same euro reverse indiglos with the transformer that changes the dim level and the color from blue to bluish green. Mine came with instructions and it was pretty simple.

P.S. Take you time to read the sellers feedback and how many people bought those gauges from him/her. :thumbup:


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> Kirchoff's Laws??


Tak - prawa Kirchoffa, sa dwa  Jak uczyles sie w Polsce to powinienes miec podczas lekcji fizyki. 

PS.
Sorry, that was in Polish becouse I don't know how to explain Kirchoff's Laws in English :crazy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ebricenojr said:


> <<<< Same here, I got mine off ebay and I have the same euro reverse indiglos with the transformer that changes the dim level and the color from blue to bluish green. Mine came with instructions and it was pretty simple.
> 
> P.S. Take you time to read the sellers feedback and how many people bought those gauges from him/her. :thumbup:


The guy that im gonna buy those from has pretty big number in the feedback profile and i think like 90% are positive.
For the last few weeks this is the only person who is selling those guauges on ebay.


----------

